#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-08
<josero> buenas??
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-03
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> Hagamos farra mientras tanto!
<linaporras> ajajajajaj
<andresmujica> nnnnoooooo nooononoo
<andresmujica> no vayan a hacer farra como la vez pasada
<JHOSMAN> =( no había visto a andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> Salu2 andresmujica linaporras
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica nosotros no tenemos la culpa que la vez pasada los moderadores se fueran jiji verdad? linaporras?
<JHOSMAN> saludos DGUERRERO
<andresmujica> si, me entere por el log..  y este hilo https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg02806.html
<andresmujica> la verdad iba a estar en la reunion pero se me cruzaron los cables
<KRISTIANG> buenas noches a todos
<andresmujica> comenzamos en 3 minutos
<KRISTIANG> buenas noches andres
<andresmujica> hola KRISTIANG JHOSMAN DGUERRERO kuadrosx
<andresmujica> y saludo especial a linaporras
<andresmujica> ;)
<andresmujica> jhosman
<KRISTIANG> (Y)
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  si vio la foto de KRISTIANG que decia les presentamos a kristiang miembro de uco ???
<JHOSMAN> Si la ví salió hace unos dias =)
<andresmujica> es que se me ocurria que hicieramos eso con los diferentes miembros de uco en todo el pais, por ejemplo (y solo por poner un ejemplo) publicar una foto de digamos linaporras bien bonita bien sonriente
<KRISTIANG> )=???
<andresmujica> y presentarla
<andresmujica> dejarla por un dia
<andresmujica> asi como la de KRISTIANG
<andresmujica> despues coger a brayan
<andresmujica> a ud
<andresmujica> a DGUERRERO
<andresmujica> y asi con todos
<andresmujica> hacer como una presentacion en redes sociales de los miembros de uco
<IngForigua> Hola
<andresmujica> hola IngForigua
<andresmujica> comenzamos en 45 segundos
<andresmujica> 30
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica a los nuevos miembros estoy dejando una publicación cada vez que les apruean!
<IngForigua> Puedo proponer un tema?
<andresmujica> sip, pero ponerles la foto
<andresmujica> claro IngForigua
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/488/detail/
<JHOSMAN> Jumm como hacemos para lo de las fotos de los q no tenemos? andresmujica
<andresmujica> con las que vayamos teniendo... de redes sociales.. ahi salen muchas
<IngForigua> Un congreso de tecnologias libres para el desarrollo de las tic y un SFD mini que va hacer la uniminuto
<andresmujica> listo IngForigua ya lo pongo en eventos
<IngForigua> para que lo metan en la agenda porfa
<linaporras> si a ese ya nos habian invitado
<linaporras> es la utlima semana de octubre
<linaporras> como el 20 y peguele
<linaporras> y Jhos y yo vamos a ir
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica hay que adicionar tres temas más
<IngForigua> patrona como asi?
<JHOSMAN> 1) RSS del Planet
<IngForigua> si eso esta recien salido del horno jejeje
<JHOSMAN> xD se me olvidaron los otros jaja
<IngForigua> lol
<JHOSMAN> si yo voy con linaporras =)
<linaporras> jajajaj
<linaporras> si como no
<andresmujica> ok
<IngForigua> con lina pero si no vi a ninguno de uco alla?
<andresmujica> chicos
<linaporras> a nosotros nos invitaron en... ash no me acuerdo en donde, creo que fue en el SFD un profe
<andresmujica> silencio
<andresmujica> por favor
<IngForigua> ese es el de la uniminuto
<IngForigua> :S
<linaporras> ps no se si sea lo mismo inge....
<andresmujica> iniciemos la reuni{on
<linaporras> si es d ela unimineto...
<JHOSMAN> =)
<andresmujica> linaporras:  IngForigua pls be quiet
<andresmujica> ==========================================================================
<andresmujica> inicio reunion
<andresmujica> NOTA:  no se como usar el bot, esperamos que algundia sergio nos enseñe para podere usarlo
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/488/detail/
<andresmujica> esa es la agenda ^^^
<andresmujica> la idea es que la evacuemos en 1 hora (hopefully)
<andresmujica> anotaci{on importante
<andresmujica> NO HAY QUORUM DEL CONCILIO
<andresmujica> solo estoy yo
<andresmujica> :(
<andresmujica> 1.                                   Revision TODO                                  - Andres Mujica                 @ Wed, 03 Oct. 2012 02:14 UTC                              Revision de agenda pasada y tareas pendientes
<andresmujica> bueno la reunion pasada fue una recocha y no hicieron actas ni TODO de las tareas que se generaron
<andresmujica> entonces pues por lo menos no hay registro de a que hacerle seguimiento....
<andresmujica> entonces graves.
<andresmujica> tenemos un inconveniente logistico con el seguimiento de tareas
<andresmujica> antes usabamos esto
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<andresmujica> para llevar control de tareas
<JHOSMAN> Yo le dije a José y a Cesar y no lo hicieron
<andresmujica> pero con la entrada del bot
<andresmujica> las tareas quedan dentro del mismo acta
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/09-05-2012
<andresmujica> igual en la reunion pasada si revisaron las tareas de esa reunion anterior
<andresmujica> pero no estaban los afectados
<andresmujica> perdon
<andresmujica> responsables
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica solucion copiar y pegar las tareas FIN =)
<andresmujica> si JHOSMAN efectivamente lei el log pero ni modos.
<andresmujica> igual.
<andresmujica> creo que sigamos porque no hay mucho que ver por ahi.
<andresmujica>                                   Eventos Ubuntu                                  - LinaPorras                 @ Wed, 03 Oct. 2012 02:15 UTC                               Informes  Talleres Fiesta Lanzamiento congreso de tecnologias libres para el desarrollo de las tic SFD mini de la uniminuto
<andresmujica> 2.
<andresmujica>                                   Eventos Ubuntu                                  - LinaPorras                 @ Wed, 03 Oct. 2012 02:15 UTC
<andresmujica> ok eventos uco
<andresmujica> INFORMES
<andresmujica> esta pendiente el del SFD de bogfota que es mi responsabilidad
<andresmujica> lo tengo pendiente
<andresmujica> pero la idea mia es hacer el de bta y reunir un poco del de las otras ciudades para mandarlo al planet
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica tambien está pendiente el de Ibagué a cargo de LuisCano y el de Sogamoso a cargo de Johana Ruiz
<andresmujica> entonces tambien por eso he hecho un poco de roña esperando
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> TAREA1- Informe de Ibague RESP LuisCANO
<andresmujica> TAREA2 Informe Sogamoso RESP Johana Ruiz
<andresmujica> TAREA3 Informe Bta incluyendo resumen de los otros RESP AMZ
<JHOSMAN> Me dijeron que en cúcuta también se hizo SFD pero en la Wiki oficial ni aparece esa ciudad wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2012/Colombia/ que creo el encargado sería sergiomeneses pero no sé....
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  he visto que les ha enviado correos recordando el informe pero no han dicho nada...
<JHOSMAN> aja
<JHOSMAN> digo digo...
<linaporras> momento que fue todo eso de lina eventos...
<andresmujica> de cucuta tambien vi pero pues no supe como fue eso...
<andresmujica> linaporras: :) como tu eres nuestra event planner
<IngForigua> lol
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<JHOSMAN> linaporras > Rifas, juegos y espectáculos **
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> SERIOS
<andresmujica> entonces esas son las tareas de envetos
<andresmujica> TALLERES
<andresmujica> agradecerles a los compañeros que han hecho posible los talleres...
<hollman> nas
<andresmujica> creo que todos han participado
 * andresmujica queda con la boca abierta
 * andresmujica hollman ??? 
 * andresmujica una aparicion
<linaporras> jaaaj
<linaporras> oks
<andresmujica> de talleres cual es el plan? eso se mueve solito cierto????
<linaporras> hollman *** fantasma
<hollman> jejejeje, ya me queda tiempo pa cositas varias
<hollman> hasta escribo en la lista :D
<hollman> como la ven
<andresmujica> hollman: :) :)b
<andresmujica> cuando va a dictar un taller hollman para ubuntu colombia ???
<hollman> bueno
<hollman> cual es el orden del día de hoy ?
<hollman> chevere volver por acá, serio!
<andresmujica> hollman:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/488/detail/
 * IngForigua sera que hollman se siente bn jajaja
 * andresmujica se pregunta lo mismo k IngForigua
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica hay otra tarea pendiente
<JHOSMAN> Informe de Frederic >  Fundación Universitaria Los Libertadores
<hollman> hui no, hoy como que hay revolcon en el concilio, mejor me voy
<andresmujica> TAREA4: Informe actividad Fundacion Universitaria Los Libertadores RESP: Frederic
<andresmujica> hollman:  pero diga cuando dicta taller para UCO ?????
<andresmujica> y de que tema
<hollman> andresmujica, pero de que ? yo ya solo se hablar de redes libres
<hollman> donde trabajo solo administro Ubuntu's
<IngForigua> hollman: andresmujica, pero de que ? yo ya solo se hablar de redes libres <<<--- +++++10000000000
<andresmujica> ahh no se inventese algo... de su experiencia experimentando con alternativas de unity
<hollman> podria ser depronto por ahi armarme algo asi
<andresmujica> hollman:  tambien..
<andresmujica> se le deja la inquietud
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: tonc que fercho
<andresmujica> TAREA5:  Hollman va a pensar en temas para dictar un taller a UCO RESP hollman
<andresmujica> holla Fernando_Giraldo
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> Fiesta Lanzamiento
<andresmujica> linaporras:
<andresmujica> cuentanos de la fiesta
<andresmujica> solo he visto de bogota
<andresmujica> pero no de otras ciudades
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua, andresmujica hollman linaporras JHOSMAN
<hollman> podria ser ... par slides metiendo mono :P
<hollman> fiestaaa +1
<andresmujica> linaporras:  estas ???
<JHOSMAN> x favor los qe van a asistir http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/2005/detail/  y ponerse en la Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/ReleaseParty/QuantalReleaseParty
<JHOSMAN> Join con cuenta de LP
<Fernando_Giraldo> jum pues aca en Medellin tenemos lo de las jornadas de software libre en las universidades, eso me quita el tiempo
<linaporras> ah ya
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero con las fechas que tenemos podriamos acomodar la release party en una de esas
<andresmujica> ahh si Fernando_Giraldo eso esta moviendose!!!
<linaporras> pues la de Bogotá
<Fernando_Giraldo> 20 y 25 de octubre
<linaporras> está casi lista
<linaporras> solo falta el lugar del foforro como dice Jhos
<linaporras> t
<linaporras> ya tenemos el lugar q por cierto nos lo ofrecieron la semana pasada
<linaporras> los temas
<linaporras> y el lugar para comer
<JHOSMAN> Farra! no Foforro! linaporras
<linaporras> para otras ciudades, sería mmm no sé, enviar un msj a la lista
<linaporras> ash buenose entendió XD
<hollman> Fernando_Giraldo, hell-o todo bien ?
<JHOSMAN> Ya como han visto por la lista se han mandado a hacer la publicidad... para aplicarlo... en Bogotá y otras cidades..
<andresmujica> TAREA6:  Enviar mensaje a la lista invitando a las otras ciudades a realizar la fiesta de lanzamiento RESP: linaporras
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> congreso de tecnologias libres para el desarrollo de las tic y SFD mini de la uniminuto
<andresmujica> IngForigua: cuente a ver
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica ya me acordé del otro tema \o/ Moderación de la Lista de Correo
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/488/detail/  ya esta
<linaporras> cuente cual es el guardado jaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> todo bien hollman
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmujica> IngForigua: cuente sobre lo de la uniminuto y lo de congreso
<JHOSMAN> ingforigua se murió! lol
<andresmujica> se le cayo el nodo
<IngForigua> no aca estoy
<andresmujica> :)
<IngForigua> writing
<hollman> jajajaja
<IngForigua> ...
<JHOSMAN> ¬¬
<hollman> no se le calló, lo bajo por que esta cansado, no quiere ni que lo toque una wifi
<JHOSMAN> *Ya vengo *
<andresmujica> bueno mientras IngForigua escribe de pronto Fernando_Giraldo nos pueda contar sobre las jornadas de sw libre en medallo
<hollman> :-o
<IngForigua> Ahi llego sp1b0t el escribe
<andresmujica> :O
<sp1b0t> kiai
<andresmujica> que pasa
<andresmujica> que es esto
<sp1b0t> hola buenas noches
<andresmujica> sp1b0t: IngForigua hollman
<linaporras> (el nodo de mi casa se cayó y ese ingforigua ni se inmuta)
<hollman> las redeslibres nos vamos a tomar uco
<andresmujica> eso parece
<andresmujica> guerra
<sp1b0t> entre para pedirle un apoyo a la comunidad de ubuntu co
<andresmujica> ujuju
<andresmujica> sp1b0t: si quieres danos un sec
<andresmujica> que Fernando_Giraldo e IngForigua van a hablar de un par de eventos
<IngForigua> andresmujica: el tema de sp1b0t es el que pedi palabra
<andresmujica> y le haces tu sp1b0t
<andresmujica> ahhh IngForigua
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> entonces de una sp1b0t dale
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok, entonces primero sp1b0t
<andresmujica> gracias Fernando_Giraldo
<sp1b0t> en mi universidad que es la universidad autonoma de colombia
<IngForigua> linaporras: AL PRIVADO!!!
<sp1b0t> al lado de la luis angle arango
<sp1b0t> se va a realizar un evento llamado  tecnologias libres para el desarrollo de las tic
<sp1b0t> se saco un presupuesto para dar a conferencista y talleristas de 50 mil pesos + certifiacdos de la universidad
<hollman> *al
<linaporras> (plop privado... ya se lo dije... plop)
<sp1b0t> la idea es que ubuntu co apoye el evento
<linaporras> ah si a ese tmbn vamos a ir Jhos y yo jajajaj
<sp1b0t> con una conferencia y un taller
<sp1b0t> y tambien me dentro de la comunidad  pueden ayudar con egente para la logistica
<andresmujica> excelente sp1b0t
<linaporras> el que no nos ha escrito es el profe de la uniminuto, pero recuerdo que ambos podríamos ir, y estabamos muyinteresados
<IngForigua> Y difusion
<sp1b0t> y claro si difusion
<andresmujica> pues sp1b0t yo diria que haga la invitacion a la lista con 2 hilos, uno pidiendo conferencias y talleres e informando lo de los $50k y el otro pidiendo apoyo en logistica
<JHOSMAN> sp1b0t q dijo?
<andresmujica> para que la gente se registre
<IngForigua> sp1b0t: hay espacio para stands?
<andresmujica> lo de difusion creo que no hay lio
<sp1b0t> ya hable con josman y me dijo que todo bn por la difusion en las redes sociales y tuiter
<andresmujica> con la informacion que envie se puede hacer
<hollman> que viva tuiter
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<JHOSMAN> sp1b0t pero los ponentes no habiamos quedado ya linaporras y yo? xD digo...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: invitandonos a dar conferencia y charla en evento de la autonoma y a ayudar en logstica
<sp1b0t> si
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  linaporras pero si es el mismo evento?  el sr era de la uniminuto...
<sp1b0t> la idea es valla  jhosman y lina y pues si quieres ud 2 a el taller tambien
<JHOSMAN> ps yo no se, yo estoy agendado ya para el q dice sp1bot
<JHOSMAN> li
<linaporras> no es difenrente
<JHOSMAN> linaporras como es la cosa ahí?
<JHOSMAN> o.O me perdí
<sp1b0t> hoy o mañana a primera hora envio mail a las diferentes lista haciendo la convocatoria de conferencistas y talleristas
<linaporras> es que lo de la uniminuto nos lo dijeorn en el SFD y lo de Sp1b0t nos lo dijo el sábado
<linaporras> pero a ambos podemos ir
<sp1b0t> y tambien pidiendo ayudar pára logistica
<linaporras> si de una
<linaporras> y solo hay epsacio para una charla taller, xq de seguro hay más gente interesada....
<sp1b0t> logre que en mi u se monte un semillero de investigacion de tecnologias libres
<sp1b0t> entre ellos software libre hardware libre y redes libres
<JHOSMAN> no se si pueda a lo de la Uniminuto, a la otra si =)
<sp1b0t> y van a estar 2 laboratorios de 30 maquinas con ubuntu instalado
<andresmujica> sp1b0t:  nice!
<Fernando_Giraldo> que bien sp1b0t
<sp1b0t> basicamente es eso
<sp1b0t> tons espero su ayuda <3
<andresmujica> sp1b0t:  pero igual envie los correos a la lista
<andresmujica> para hacer la convocatoria
<sp1b0t> listo
<sp1b0t> entre hoy o mañana a primera hora envio el mail
<andresmujica> TAREA7: enviar convocatoria de conferencistas y talleristas y de apoyo en logistica a la lista de UCO RESP sp1b0t
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> y el SFD de uniminuto como es IngForigua?
<sp1b0t> igual mujica hace mucho tiempo le dije que me ayude con una charla para ese evento sobre virtualizacion asi que tambien esta invitado
<JHOSMAN> *yo no sé pero sp1b0t se está volviendo todo raro el otro día men estaba mandando besos y corazones por Gtalk aquí envió un <3 jaja *
<IngForigua> andresmujica: toca enviar propuestas a un correo que les pasara por privado
<IngForigua> es el 2 de nov
<andresmujica> sp1b0t:  ahhh!! excelente, si me acuerdo.. ok si es posible le hacemos de una.
<sp1b0t> mujica si tambien me peude ayudar con una charla sobre virtualizacion quedo feliz
<andresmujica> ok
<sp1b0t> eso
<linaporras> ah y ps va a haber isntalaciones de ubunut??
<hollman> andresmujica, yo tambien quedaria feliz
<hollman> pero con kvm
<linaporras> *ubuntu en el evento de sp1b0t?
<andresmujica> acaso existe algo diferente a kvm para virtualizar ???
<hollman> yq eu virtualice un win2 y quede elegante como el pegate
<sp1b0t> seria una como la que dio en mocosoft
<hollman> andresmujica, claro, yo me piratie el vmware
<sp1b0t> sobre virtualizacion
<hollman> mas chevere :D
<andresmujica> vale sp1b0t
<andresmujica> dijo autonoma cierto?
<sp1b0t> hollman no me aga perder el hilo todo bn
<hollman> no es libre pero funciona muñeca e' burro
<sp1b0t> si universidad autonoma al aldo de la luis angel arango
<andresmujica> suena bien B)
<hollman> sp1b0t, ashhh, bueno
<andresmujica> TAREA8: enviar correo informando sobre SFD en uniminuto RESP IngForigua
<andresmujica> listo chicos sigamos
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:
<Fernando_Giraldo> hola
<andresmujica> nos ibas a contar de las jornadas de sw libre?
<sp1b0t> bueno muchas gracias
<linaporras> :)
<IngForigua> de one es que hollman me puso tareas jajaja
<sp1b0t> vemos
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> la idea es pasar por todas las universidades de la ciudad
<Fernando_Giraldo> con actividades de sw libre
<Fernando_Giraldo> el objetivo, "reclutar" gente  que este trabajando con sw o hw libre, o que quiera comenzar a trabajar
 * andresmujica le parece espectacular ese evento
<Fernando_Giraldo> para ver si podemos hacer crecer un poco mas la comunidad
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya que aca siempre somos los mismos 10 pa todo
 * andresmujica considera que es la mejor estrategia... es lo que hace microsoft
<Fernando_Giraldo> la idea también es apoyar algunas universidades que estan iniciando semilleros sobre el tema
<Fernando_Giraldo> como el itm
<Fernando_Giraldo> y la unal
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces de momento confirmadas 6 universidades
<Fernando_Giraldo> que les interesa el evento
<Fernando_Giraldo> de las 6 ya hay fecha cuadrada con 2
<Fernando_Giraldo> Sábado 20 de octubre Instituto Tecnológico Metropolitano. 10:00 am a 3:00 pm Aproximadamente
<Fernando_Giraldo> Jueves 25 de Octubre Universidad Cooperativa de Colombia. hora 3:00 pm a 8:00 pm aproximadamente
<andresmujica> linaporras:  JHOSMAN eso aguanta viaje a medallo
<hollman> hui, me llevan ?
<JHOSMAN> si pero como le dije a linaporras en mi caso no se si pueda =/ $$$
<JHOSMAN> =(
<Fernando_Giraldo> ese jueves será chevere porque tienen un evento expoingenios
<hollman> yo le digo a mi jefe que se daño algo pa esa fecha :P
<linaporras> siiii
<Fernando_Giraldo> y me imagino que toda la gente estara en torno a esas fiestas
<andresmujica> hollman: ud duro como 2 meses en medallo y no hizo sino llorar por facebook.  es nuestro turno
<linaporras> mmm yo miro a ver
<linaporras> ..
<Fernando_Giraldo> es decir que la convocatoria la hace la Universidad
<JHOSMAN> jajaa +1 andresmujica
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso ayudara a una buena asistencia
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno, entonces lo que haremos, será  lo de siempre
<Fernando_Giraldo> talleres
<Fernando_Giraldo> conferencia
<JHOSMAN> vean aqui llegó ferchin de sogamoso que quiere sabercomo es lo del Release Party 12.10
<Fernando_Giraldo> s
<hollman> andresmujica, le parece poco ayudarle a Fernando_Giraldo y otros a montar medellin libre ??? jaj mijo, actualizate :P
<Fernando_Giraldo> instalaciones
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: shhh deje a Fernando_Giraldo hablar
<JHOSMAN> * weno me callo con el rabo entre las patas =( *
<Fernando_Giraldo> y tomar los correos de la gente interesada en ser parte de la comunidad
<Fernando_Giraldo> apoyarlos en el proceso de ser de la lista de uco
<Fernando_Giraldo> y de ser miembros oficiales
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  y el resto de programacion cuando lo tienen ???
<hollman> Fernando_Giraldo, == ferchosur ? el del nacional ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> La nacional me paso una propuesta para el 9 de octubre
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero me parece muy pronto
<Fernando_Giraldo> depronto no alcanzo a planificar algo bien hecho
<Fernando_Giraldo> solo tendría ocho dias, y no nos podemos quemar
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso me lo enseño hollman l
<ferchin> Buenas noches como es lo del Release Party 12.10
<andresmujica> ferchin: danos un segundo por favor ya te contamos rapidamente
<ferchin> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces yo tengo aca unas fechas tentativas para que las universidades que faltan elijan
<Fernando_Giraldo> la idea es hacer dos por mes
<Fernando_Giraldo> osea que serian otras dos universidades en nov
<hollman> <Fernando_Giraldo> eso me lo enseño hollman l ---> :3 <3
<Fernando_Giraldo> y depronto otra en dic
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  vale, pues estamos pendientes, se me ocurre que invites por la lista UCO a la gente de otras ciudades que quiera o pueda ir a medellin a alguna de las fechas que tienes para dictar una charla
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo mismo si tienen alguna sugerencia me cuentan
<Fernando_Giraldo> para que no se me escape nada
<Fernando_Giraldo> y quede algo bien bacano!
<linaporras> sería chevere mandar como un video con saludos desde las ciudades
<linaporras> jejeje
<andresmujica> linaporras: QUE IDEA TAN DEL P$%#$%#$S
<linaporras> digo... para eso de que dijo mujica de promocionar a los miebros...
<andresmujica> excelente!!!
<linaporras> jajajajjajaja
<andresmujica> claro
<andresmujica> que graben un pedazo
<linaporras> (carita sonrojada9
<Fernando_Giraldo> si muy buena
<andresmujica> diciendo saludos desde ubuntu colombia sogamoso a medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> sobre todo un video de lina, para mostrar la cara bonita de ubuntu
<andresmujica> desde cali
<andresmujica> desde santa marta, bogota
<andresmujica> me encanta!!
<linaporras> y algo como informal como elv ideo de los niñosque grabó mujica, y gente diciendo xq usar SL y xq Ubuntu
<andresmujica> como la hacemos??
<Fernando_Giraldo> el video puede ser para abrir los eventos
<andresmujica> linaporras: sip sip... se puede mezclar
<linaporras> jajajajjaja eh pero no me escapo ni un dia de al trolleada jaajaj
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  que dice como lo hacemos???  de los videos ke tenemos ya podemos montar un par de pedazos!!
<JHOSMAN> si
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  de na
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica le respondieron los LocoCouncil
<JHOSMAN> de como hacer los videos bonitos?
<JHOSMAN> =( es que a mi me quedan feitos :okay:
<hollman> JHOSMAN, no les ponga fotos suyas ;)
<hollman> jejeje
<hollman> perdon el ot
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<andresmujica> TAREA9:  Enviar correo a UCO invitando a miembros de otras ciudades a participar en las jornadas de medellin y pidiendo ayuda en ideas o actividades a realizar RESP: Fernando_Giraldo
<linaporras> mmm toca con una cam buena o algo así.... para quequede cheverito....
<JHOSMAN> toca con las de linaporras para así subir el Rating! xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<linaporras> jajaj ya hay más niñas en la comunidad, así que les pueden decir a ellas....
<ferchin> Seria bueno para la version 13 que sale la alpha en diciembre hacer el lanzamiento en el nevado del cocui con nieve y tales....XD
<JHOSMAN> :o
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, claro, si linita es lo mas lindo de U-co
<JHOSMAN> linaporras tú las lideras! digo digo! jejeje =)
<andresmujica> TAREA10:  Proponer a la lista que graben pedazos "casuales" de gente diciendo Ubuntu Colombia, Saludos desde CIUDAD, para luego mezclarlos y usarlos como apertura de eventos RESP: linaporras
<JHOSMAN> eso algún día lo charlamos creo q en (no me aucerdo donde) xP
<andresmujica> bueno nos quedan 8 minutos
<andresmujica> ==============================
<andresmujica>                                   Eleccion Concilio
<DGUERRERO> +1 a la idea de ferchin
<andresmujica> los pongo al tanto
<andresmujica> como no hay quorum pues yo no puedo decidir nada al respecto
<andresmujica> pero la situacion es que el concilio ya cumplio dos años
<linaporras> Bueno ps ... que un Ubuntu Team Colombia / women jaja
<JHOSMAN> OT - Les informo que llega otra Sta al Equipo "  Shirley Patricia"
<linaporras> mmm no pero alguien que ayude a conseguir la cam, y vmaos un dia a hackbo y grabamos eso.....
<linaporras> oks super...
<andresmujica> linaporras:  JHOSMAN pls be quiet!!!!!  shhhhhhhhh
<andresmujica> linaporras:  pero lo chevere es que fuera desde las otras ciudades, no solo bta... pero bueno mandemos la idea a la lista y alla la evolucionamos
<linaporras> *del concilio*  tema que deben solucionar los del concilio a través de la lista del concilio,c aundo se les de ... por hacerlo...
<linaporras> sip me parece good idea
<andresmujica> y se acordo desde el inicio que el concilio iba de reapproval a reapproval es decir que en agosto de este año con la ultima reaproval se debe elegir un nuevo concilio
<linaporras> **** nota mental: todos debemos pensar en el sitio de la farra para la fiesta de lanzamiento, porque Lina no tiene ideade eso.***
<andresmujica> formalmente hay 3 espacios libres en el concilio porque jose gutierrez y cesar gomez en principio continuan, puesto que llevan menos de un año.
<andresmujica> lo ideal es que ellos tomaran el liderazgo pero entiendo que a veces no es facil.
<andresmujica> en el fondo hay algo de friccion al interior del concilio
<andresmujica> porque esta el enfoque de que la comunidad manda sobre el concilio
<andresmujica> vs el enfoque de que el concilio manda sobre la comunidad.
<JHOSMAN> * si ven ferchin se fué *
<andresmujica> el hecho es que se acordo convocar a las reuniones pero no se ha hecho porque no se ha podido revisar la carta convocando las elecciones.. burocracia....
<andresmujica> igual como dice lina.. .a ver si respondemos por la lista del concilio
<andresmujica> ==============
<andresmujica> ya para terminar
<andresmujica> y por primera vez en mucho tiempo
<andresmujica> dentro de la hora..
<andresmujica>                                   Apoyo administrativo                                  - Andres Mujica
<andresmujica> moderacion de la lista
<andresmujica> y rss planet uco
<andresmujica> en el primer punto
<andresmujica> lastimosamente un ejemplo de la desconexión existente
<andresmujica> resulta que había dos claves de administracion de la lista
<andresmujica> pero unos no sabian de los otros...
<linaporras> Andrés, te lo vuelvo a decir, mira las personas que están pendientes de este tema son tú y Sergio, (Sergio desde que dijo que se iba no volvió por aca), mmm los demás, mm dónde andan.....  eso mmm no existe.... Jhosman hace como x 5 del concilio XD
<JHOSMAN> jajajaj
<andresmujica> sip, y no deberia ser asi.  No podemos permitir que vuelva a pasar lo de antes, en el que una sola persona se echaba al hombro toda la actividad y todo el jalonado de la comunidad
<andresmujica> cuando se reviente esa persona
<andresmujica> se revienta la comunidad
<andresmujica> y eso no debe pasar...
<JHOSMAN> ** andresmujica puedo adicionar otro tema?
<andresmujica> hay que distribuir, delegar, que haya muchas figuras, no solo una persona..
<hollman> andresmujica, palabras sabias
<hollman> JHOSMAN, pilas no se valla a quemar como lo hizo IngForigua
<andresmujica> hahaha
<hollman> es muy valirado todo lo que yo he visto ha colaborado
<andresmujica> pero IngForigua dijo JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> perdon
<hollman> mis respetos!
<andresmujica> pero IngForigua dijo hollman
<JHOSMAN> hollman no para nada.... yo se como el maneja sus cosas =P
<andresmujica> hahahaha
<andresmujica> sip
<andresmujica> ya que se toca el tema
<andresmujica> creo que JHOSMAN ha intentado delegar
<andresmujica> pero debe hacerlo mas intensamente
<andresmujica> no dejarse absorber
<IngForigua> de que hablan jajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> andres
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica un tema adicional >>> ProyectoEpux
<hollman> <andresmujica> pero debe hacerlo mas intensamente ---> como asi ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> mira lo que paso
<Fernando_Giraldo> dos reuniones atras, habia quedado una tarea
<Fernando_Giraldo> para sam
<Fernando_Giraldo> smae
<Fernando_Giraldo> same
<Fernando_Giraldo> de adicionarnos a maicon y a mi a la administración de la lista
<Fernando_Giraldo> y en la reunión anterior a esta revisando pendientes, Cesar que era quien estaba guiando la reunión vio ese pendiente
<Fernando_Giraldo> y el mismo nos adicionó de una
<Fernando_Giraldo> nos dio la clave
<Fernando_Giraldo> y un pequeño entrenamiento
<andresmujica> hollman: dejar que los otros que pueden twittear y publicar mas de lo que hacen en redes sociales lo hagan...  michelenlared y otros mas ...
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  excelente! no sabia eso! pense que seguia cruzada la clave!!
<Fernando_Giraldo> espere
<Fernando_Giraldo> sigue cruzada
<Fernando_Giraldo> porque la semana pasada sucedió
<Fernando_Giraldo> el cambio de clave
<andresmujica> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Fernando_Giraldo> y al parecer Meneses no estaba enterado que a nosotros ya nos habian adicionado
<hollman> haaaa, andresmujica +1 con su punto de vista, si no se hace así es la vía perfecta a quemarse
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica eso mismo hice, envié por la lista la solicitud para que me pasaran sus perfiles de facebook para darles poderes de supervaca en twitter ya hay como 10 de los que aquí hay muchos pero =P no hacen nada jejeje
<andresmujica> es la desconexion que mencionaba... :(
<Fernando_Giraldo> esta es la hora que no tengo la clave
<Fernando_Giraldo> y me llegan todos los correos :(
<Fernando_Giraldo> maicon se borro de la lista
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: deje de twittear por un rato y deje k ellos lo hagan.. asi funciona. como ud lo hace nadie mas se preocupa por hacerlo
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo: grgr k piedra...
<JHOSMAN> maicon es un *loquito* jeje con las que sale a veces...
<Fernando_Giraldo> sisa
<Fernando_Giraldo> del todo
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero es buen elemento, me colabora mucho
<Fernando_Giraldo> sino que es muy mimado
<linaporras> jajaja *mimado XD
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero no le pare bolas, el vuelve
<linaporras> mmm chanfle, pues mmmm y Sergio anda bien con U-Co o está enojado... xq no volvió..
<andresmujica> necesitamos una foto de el sonriendo para presentarlo en sociedad :)
<JHOSMAN> Creo que se le tiene!
<Fernando_Giraldo> de quien?
<JHOSMAN> de maicon creo
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  de maicon :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<JHOSMAN> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=364396940300983&set=t.1637410265&type=3&theater
<JHOSMAN> Jajajajaja vean lo que me encontré la Comunidad Troll de CO :P http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533897_3525958001125_1042777989_n.jpg
<JHOSMAN> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533897_3525958001125_1042777989_n.jpg
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> para que quede en el registro
<andresmujica> agregue a Fernando_Giraldo al archivo de claves
<andresmujica> para evitar que vuelva a ocurrir el problema de la lista
<JHOSMAN> o voy
<JHOSMAN> ok voy**
<Fernando_Giraldo> andres
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  se puede encargar de hacer que los otros administradores tengan la clave y se adicionen al equipo de soporte
<andresmujica> como para que quede oficializado
<Fernando_Giraldo> y julian bohorques también
<andresmujica> le parece?
<andresmujica> tiene el mail de juilian??
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok andresmujica yo me encargo
<linaporras> si no tiene el de juliancho yo lo tengo
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica pero la clave q yo tengo no sirve, se acuerda q vimos en su Office?
<linaporras> ese moacho deberíamos motivarlo
<linaporras> Julian Bohorquez...
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:
<andresmujica> veeee
<andresmujica> buen punto
<Fernando_Giraldo> sergioandresmeneses at gmail.com, cgope1985 at gmail.com, joseb.gutierrez at gmail.com, julianarmando at ubuntu.com, ferchosur at gmail.com, mr.avoch at gmail.com
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  puede probar si esa clave si es ????
<Fernando_Giraldo> esos son los que dice en la lista que administran
<Fernando_Giraldo> si si es, ya entré
<andresmujica> listo!
<andresmujica> TAREA10:  Hacer que se inscriban en el proyecto de soporte a los administradores de la lista  RESP: Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> de ese grupo, tocaría sacar a maicon
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica voy
<andresmujica> TAREA11: Entregar la clave de administracion de la lista a los otros administradores RESP: Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> andres ya esta
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica Mágicamente sirvió la clave de admin q tengo
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> ya queda listo el tema
<andresmujica> ahora
<andresmujica> RSS UCO
<andresmujica> se fue hollman
<andresmujica> :)
<JHOSMAN> :p
<andresmujica> pues yo nunca habia visto el feed hasta que dijo hollman, pero si soy consciente de como es el tema...
<JHOSMAN> bueno explico
<JHOSMAN> el decia q se veia refeo el RSS
<andresmujica> igual lo que vi es que las tildes quedan mal..
<Fernando_Giraldo> espere le muestro
<andresmujica> aunque yo no se de eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-soporte-team
<JHOSMAN> por q como se habia acordado hace resto el RSS quedó con las redes sociales, como facebook funciona tan lindo el RSS quedaba super feo
<Fernando_Giraldo> mire, pendientes de aprobación y estamos bohorquez y yo
<JHOSMAN> por lo cual decidí separar el planeata y dejar el RSS social en otro lado
<Fernando_Giraldo> desde hace dias
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, pregunta, quien acepta los miembros al equipos de soporte
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo: si ya veo.. pero de ese no tengo control....   sergio es el admin de ese equipo..
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_giraldo SergioMeneses lo hace
<JHOSMAN> es el lider del tam
<JHOSMAN> team*
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<andresmujica> TAREA12 responder sobre el hilo de admin de la lista para que sergio acepte a los miembros que han aplicado RESP: andresmujica
<andresmujica> bueno en que quedamos del RSS feed
<andresmujica> y dejamos asi po rhoy...
<andresmujica> ya nos pasamos 18 minutos
<JHOSMAN> el RSS ya está bien
<JHOSMAN> quead asi :
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/aggregator/categories/3
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/aggregator/categories/2
<JHOSMAN> el principal es el canal 3
<linaporras> Bueno que descansen moachos, se les quiere a todos :)
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica una pregunta sabe algo del Ubuncon ???
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  pues mandelos por la lista a ver que dice hollman y  los demas
<andresmujica> y sale
<andresmujica> del ubucon no se nada
<andresmujica> igual dejemos por ahi.. no se si alguien tiene algo mas por decir??
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica lo envié hace resto! y no dijeron nada :P
<andresmujica> TAREA13: Recordad de las propuestas de RSS feed al hilo de la lista para que digan que hacer RESP: JHOSMAN
<IngForigua> ya van en 13
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica la TAREA13 ya está echa!
<IngForigua> lol
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: por eso puse RECORDAR  jejejeje
<andresmujica> recordar en el hilo diciendo bueno que paso cual les gusta cual dejo etc etc
<JHOSMAN> :p
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> mañana envio el acta y las tareas
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias por todo
<andresmujica> gracias Fernando_Giraldo DGUERRERO IngForigua JHOSMAN kuadrosx linaporras sp1b0t
<andresmujica> a ferchin toca contarle lo de la fiesta...
<andresmujica> igual quedo la tarea a nombre de linaporras de enviar el correo invitando a las otras ciudades
<linaporras> :)
<andresmujica> jeje
<andresmujica> chaus
<linaporras> saludos ajosefo
<linaporras> esoya se envio jajjajaaj
<andresmujica> linaporras:  si viste que el atiende las ordenes de JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> en facebook??
<JHOSMAN> +1 linaporras
<andresmujica> =========== FIN MEETING
<JHOSMAN> cuales? jaja
<andresmujica> al canal general si quieren seguir garlando
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<DGUERRERO> oks, buenas noches andresmujica Fernando_Giraldo IngForigua JHOSHMAN linaporras sp1b0t
<JHOSMAN> q mueman! andresmujica Fernando_Giraldo IngForigua JHOSHMAN linaporras sp1b0t DGUERRERO
<IngForigua> ya se acabo?
<linaporras> jajaja
<sp1b0t> sisas
<linaporras> no al face si no a alista
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: llego temprano
<IngForigua> jaja
<linaporras> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<linaporras> Sergio te estabamos extrañando
<linaporras> aios
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, je!
<SergioMeneses> acabo de llegar de bucaramanga
<Fernando_Giraldo> SergioMeneses, ya acabamos
<Fernando_Giraldo> hasta luego
<SergioMeneses> Fernando_Giraldo, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> igual no veo nada en la lista ni nada... que cosas
<linaporras> a donde llegaste?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, a mi casa... me toco viajar a bucaramanga de rapidez pero ya ando en cucuta... llegue hace una hora xD
<linaporras> :O mygod
<linaporras> jeje
<andresbdm> hola
<andresbdm> buenos dias a todos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-30
<Agarcia> Buenas noches, escribo porque estoy muy interesado en el sofware libre, un amigo me ha instalado GEBIAN en mi pc y deseo saber mas sobre como aprender de las distribuciones, instalaciones etc muchas gracias
<Agarcia> Vivo en la ciudad de Yopal mi correo es aldemar1978@gmail.com cualquier informacion que puedan suministrarme al respecto estare agradecidos
<joselion> Buenas tardes
<joselion> quiero cambiar mi sistema operativo a linux
<joselion> tengo un toshiba satelite p 755
<joselion> es compatible?
<joselion> puedo instalar los drives después de toshiba en linux?
<joselion> agradezco su respuesta
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-03
<AGARCIA> BUENAS NOCHES
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-05
<Ubuntero|89821> buenas noches soy nuevo en ubuntu y me gustaria que alguien me orientara referente a como actualizar de la version 13.04 a la 13.10 cuando sea liberada sin perder la informacion y los programas instalados
<Ubuntero|89821> buenas noches soy nuevo en ubuntu y me gustaria que alguien me orientara referente a como actualizar de la version 13.04 a la 13.10 cuando sea liberada sin perder la informacion y los programas instalados
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|89821, cuando salga la nueva version el sistema de actualizaciones te avisara para q actualices mediante la interfaz grafica :D
<Ubuntero|89821> disculpa la molestia, en cuanto a los programas previamente instalados ¿estos continuaran? o deben ser nuevamente instalados junto con las preferencias de configuracion del sistema
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|89821, se actualizan automaticamente si hay actualizaciones disponibles, sino siguen en la misma version
<Ubuntero|89821> ok perfectamente entendido, pero el sistema de actualizacion tambien me indicada mediante la interfaz grafica que hay una actualizacion asi tenga una version beta instalada?
<SergioMeneses> tienes la beta?
<SergioMeneses> entonces tienes q ir actualizando mediante el gestor de actualizaciones
<SergioMeneses> normal
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio... si tienes una version previa, hay si te aparece un aviso de que hay una version nueva disponible
<Ubuntero|89821> correcto, muchas gracias, me ha sido muy util tu ayuda
<Ubuntero|89821> por ultimo hay alguna forma de realizar las donaciones que no sea via web
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|89821, hasta donde tengo entendido no
<SergioMeneses> sos de Colombia?
<Ubuntero|89821> si
<SergioMeneses> unete a la lista de correos de la comunidad y pregunta
<SergioMeneses> alguien debe saber
<Ubuntero|89821> tienes razon muchas gracias por la atencion prestada, buena noche.
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|89821, jejeje ok
<SergioMeneses> dale no hay lio :)
<Ubuntero|44315> Descargué los archivos para instalar TOR (tengo ubuntu 12.04) y seguí las instrucciones pero no lo logré.
<Ubuntero|44315> Descargué Ubuntu 13.04 pero me informa un tamaño pequeño en disco. Lo volví a hacer en dos oportunidades y me dan diferentes tamaños. Cuál es el corrcto?
<Ubuntero|44315> Hay un editor de video bueno?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-10-02
<IngForigua> sergiomenesess: andresmujica ni el nuevo concilio se aparecio
<IngForigua> me vine por que nacional va perdiendo triple hp
<sergiomenesess> jajajaja
<IngForigua> chite
<Oscar> hola CarlosNeyPastor
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-10-01
<Ubuntero|65449> hola
